

One week of crowd-sourcing the weather. - JamesCRR
http://opensignal.com/blog/2013/05/18/one-week-of-weathersignal/

======
jabbernotty
The actual weather report function is interesting. But even more interesting I
found the bit about the “international gravity formula”, I hadn't heard of it.

I'd be interested to know how they decide on the actual temperature, which
they base on the battery temperature sensors.

------
na85
I'm so sick of buzz words like "crowd sourcing".

~~~
yen223
Is there a better term for user-generated data?

~~~
jabbernotty
Yes, 'crowd-sourced data' can also be expressed as 'user-generated data'.

Something along the lines of 'One week of user-generated weather reports'
seems like a pretty clear title to me.

